

Building web app to help expose government corruption, who should I talk to - devs1010

I won't get into a long rant here but I have had enough experiences with law enforcement, the "justice" system and other aspects of government to where I am fed up and not going to take it anymore. I'm a web app developer, I've built web apps from start to finish before so I'm going to build something that I feel can help expose the things going on behind the scenes. I personally feel that there is enough info out there on the web that, if intelligentally aggregated and presented, can strike a chord with people, nothing extremist, no propaganda, just links to (or copies if legally permissable) of documents and short explanations of what they mean and why its f'ed up, so to speak, as well as perhaps links to and names of relevant people whom they should consider contacting to voice their displeasure. It would probably be best too to start with a few issues and focus around those at first rather than just a broad application about every issue under the sun.<p>I already have a lot of experience writing web crawlers, etc to scrape info so this part shouldn't be too hard for me, I am hoping, however to get in touch with others who share an interest and who may know more about the issues to help lead me to places that I can find document sets worth sorting through. Anyone know of any organizations, etc that I should consider getting in touch with?
======
kls
I would recommend an app that allows you to contact the appropriate parties
and does the leg work for you, like helping you formulate a letter quickly
that can be sent to all politicians that you vote affects. So for example, the
mayor, the county commissioner, the representative of your district, your
senator, your governor, the president etc. Basically an app that makes it easy
for people to bitch. Because formulating letters and contacting all of those
people is a pain.

I had an idea once for an open platform lobby, where people could come
together and write bills, then donations could be collected to hire lobbyist
to push the bill. Use the same system that is used against us, to our
advantage and make it an open democratic system that anyone can contribute
too. Truly bills written by the people, Iceland did something similar when
they disbanded their government and it worked very well. This could be a
powerful platform where people that contribute valuable input to the bill may
get exposure and encouragement to run for office. It could be a platform that
empowers people again.

~~~
devs1010
awesome, yeah these are all good ideas.. I'm thinking down to the local level,
I think that its easier to effect change at the local level too, I think its
key though to find places to "dig up some dirt" on any public official who is
f'ng things up, be it a judge, police officer, councilperson, prosecutor,
representative, etc and go after them, but only do it with resources that
aren't on the site itself, use whats already out there, just bring it into a
form where its easily digestible

------
ohashi
Friend of mine worked on this: <http://bribespot.com/>

~~~
devs1010
cool idea, not sure how much change it would effect though as it seems there
isn't real evidence that can really damage the people taking the bribes

